# Tank decoration question



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ive recently got a 155 gallon tank my mom got me as a gift for 2 Red Belly's. Now I'm just curious looking at the tank pictures of the members of this site... What would be the best thing to put in this tank.. I'm upgrading from a 55 gallon. Money is no Factor.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Leone said:


> Ive recently got a 155 gallon tank my mom got me as a gift for 2 Red Belly's. Now I'm just curious looking at the tank pictures of the members of this site... What would be the best thing to put in this tank.. I'm upgrading from a 55 gallon. Money is no Factor.


driftwood and rockwork.

You could do any of that ceramic plastic crap, but imo it looks rather cheasy


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Try to keep it Natural looking.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice big pieces of driftwood; mopani is nice

personally dont like rocks in my tank but to each his/her own

you can also get some sick looking skulls for the lfs

I would not overdo it with the decor though, its a bitch doing grav vacs with lots of decor on the bottom


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

what is the footprint of your 155? I would get a few more fish and keep the decor to a minimum. live plants are nice but not necessary, plastic with a few pieces of driftwood would be good. But again i prefer to have more fish with less decor. Post some pics up once you get it all together!


----------



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

Alright well i traveled 45 minutes to a Nice fish store. and i got my self 2 peices of drift wood. Here is the picture


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great!!! Nice and simple ,you should try to see about getting sometype of background to show the fish more and not the equipment..


----------



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

James Bond said:


> Looks great!!! Nice and simple ,you should try to see about getting sometype of background to show the fish more and not the equipment..


Are u talking about those like wall paper backgrounds?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Leone said:


> Looks great!!! Nice and simple ,you should try to see about getting sometype of background to show the fish more and not the equipment..


Are u talking about those like wall paper backgrounds?
[/quote]
Id assume he is. You can usually get them cheap. Black is probably the best looking imo. You can get 3D backgrounds, but the cheap ones look well cheap and the good ones (aquaterra i think there called- aquascape sell these) look really nice, but arnt cheap and take up a couple inches of spacein your tank.

Painting the back would be an option, but it looks like the tank is setup already.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good, a background will make it look much better.

I prefer black backgrounds too.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd put the filter intake in one corner and the out put + heaters on the other side then get a fake plant to put in front of them... I hate seeing equipment in tanks.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea, and also try to make it look more like their natural environment, just keep it simple, youre on the right track, but like the other guy I wouldn't put rocks in there either because it doesnt match imo


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

IMO get a black background, and attach some java ferns to your driftwood. They are the Ultimate beginner plant you can't kill them.


----------



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> IMO get a black background, and attach some java ferns to your driftwood. They are the Ultimate beginner plant you can't kill them.


would i need to get a co2 set up if i start planting?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

you could but I think thats for when you have a bunch of plants but I had my tank full of plant with my Red Bellies but they bit and tor

them up in a few days I had 11 so mabye you'll have better luck since you got a couple


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

keep your lighting at one watt per gallon, stick with low light plants and you'll be fine with out co2


----------



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont keep my light on at all.. When ever i do the piranha go bonkers slamming everything in sight


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Leone said:


> I dont keep my light on at all.. When ever i do the piranha go bonkers slamming everything in sight


Thats b/c they arnt used to the light. If you establish a cycle and its turning on dailiy at the same time they will get used to it. A timer would be ideal


----------

